# Help 5 EXTRA QUARTS OF OIL IN AUDI A5 !!



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

If the oil was truthfully overfilled, and it leaked into the cylinders, or the rings are burnt, causing oil to leak into the cylinders, time to take out the plugs and use a fiber optic camera to peak into the cylinders, to see how bad it is, before you take off the heads.

Does this car have a turbo, or is it a non-turbo engine. What motor is in it, what year is the car, and how many miles on it?


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I think it's inline 5, right?
One way or another, it's engine rebuild. You are likely to have BAD head gasket, to start with. Then the rest will show itself as you start digging into it. Crankshaft bearings are likely toast also. Like I said ....


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Ouch.

That is, unfortunately, going to be a costly mistake. 

It very likely the engine is toast and do not invest a whole bunch in it to fix it until you confirm that.

Hydraulic lock has probably wiped out the bearings as ukrkoz stated.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The moral of this story is that you never ever ever ever ever add oil without knowing how much is in there. If it doesn't have a dipstick, get one for it. The oil light could come on if its a quart or two low, or if the RPMs dip enough so that the pressure isn't up to spec.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Mort said:


> The moral of this story is that you never ever ever ever ever add oil without knowing how much is in there. If it doesn't have a dipstick, get one for it. The oil light could come on if its a quart or two low, or if the RPMs dip enough so that the pressure isn't up to spec.


 MIL had audi with no dip stick, only Dealers have one and its for changing oil. unavailable for purchase if I remember right.

Oil should only be added if shows low on dash. and then in small increments. not a great idea I am sure.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

ooh boy, another great non-selling point

http://asttool.com/pdf/INSTRUCTIONS-AU_40178.pdf


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

bbo said:


> ooh boy, another great non-selling point
> 
> http://asttool.com/pdf/INSTRUCTIONS-AU_40178.pdf


Holy Crap on a Cracker! I've been around cars my whole life, worked in the auto business in various capacities for 10 years or so, and that's the first time I've heard of anything so asinine! Why in God's name would you design an engine without a dipstick?! I guess I can cross VW/Audi products off my list for the foreseeable future.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Mort said:


> Holy Crap on a Cracker! I've been around cars my whole life, worked in the auto business in various capacities for 10 years or so, and that's the first time I've heard of anything so asinine! Why in God's name would you design an engine without a dipstick?! I guess I can cross VW/Audi products off my list for the foreseeable future.


 Audi's can be great vehicles, but I would never plan on owning one without a warranty for the duration of ownership. Hence, I will probably never own one as I like to drive cars into the ground after I pay them off.


----------



## Dommers (Jan 4, 2014)

This is what you do. The mechanic is right there is probably oil in the cylinders. All you do is remove all the spark plugs and continue cranking the engine over. It will not start bc there is no spark plugs. The oil will shoot out of the spark plug holes. You should be able to get most of it out. 

Be carefull when staring the engine with the plugs back in due to all the oil that sprayed out on the engine. Try and clean it as much as possible before starting. Make sure you have an extinguisher nearby just in case when you try starting it again with plugs in. 

Let me know how this works out


----------



## Dommers (Jan 4, 2014)

If you continue trying to start the vehical with the oil in the pistons you will blow the head gasket and your seals. Because theres no where for the pistons to travel bc of all the cylinders are filled with oil


----------



## Dommers (Jan 4, 2014)

Is there not an electronic oil reading on the cars monitor?


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Dommers said:


> Is there not an electronic oil reading on the cars monitor?


 on the MIL car, just a light for low oil. if I remember right, you were supposed to add x amount of oil if you saw the light on. She had a recurring problem with low oil in that car. SIL drives it now, I think its been in the shop for engine rebuild for over a month now. She got the extended warranty when she bought it off the MIL lease. Driving a newer version of the car as a loaner while the dealer messes with it.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

some ford explorers don't even have a filler tube for the trans. you have to put a fitting in the trans pan and pump fluid into it. nice go'n ford.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

A lot of that going on these days. My Toyota Tacoma has no dipstick or fill tube for the auto tranny. You check and fill it like a differential with check and fill plugs. It is a complicated procedure requiring a scan tool to get the tranny temp to a specified level. There is no requirement to check it before the 100k drain and refill.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

might want to check that is safe to crank the engine with the plug wires hanging loose.


----------



## Dommers (Jan 4, 2014)

It would be just fine. Ive had to do this a number of times


----------



## Midwest Man (Feb 12, 2014)

My main concern is the oil being aerated and causing bearing dmage..if the engine was cool and not driven far..the bearings should be ok.
The over fill slung extra oil on the walls and some oil got sucked past the rings.
While it can create some smoke...you also have the compression to help push it back down...and if the cylinder is running..the combustion will burn it and also help push it back past the ring.
If you were sucking oil in the intake through the crankcase ventilation system you could have problems/ it would take about 50 cc of liquid in a cylinder that size to cause damage as the piston will not be able to compress it.


----------



## Mbjason (Feb 16, 2014)

Thought I would put my 2c on this topic. I work on cars for a living, w/o actually seeing or hearing the car in person I would.
1. Don't start the car anymore, tow it if needed.
2. Drain all the oil if your not 100% sure of the oil level. Correct oil level, you can look on the amsoil website for the correct amount.
3. Removed spark plugs and crank the engine over inspect spark plug holes for excessive oil, clean as needed with towels or a fluid extractor.
4. Once the oil stops coming out I would reinstall the spark plugs and start the vehicle.
5. Does the engine run ok? If so you may see smoke coming from the exhaust, I wouldn't be concerned at this point, more then likely you have oil in the cats.
5a. If the vehicle runs rough, rev it up a little does it clear up? 
5b. Vehicle still runs rough, shut it off and complete a compression test.
6. If everything's ok, and the vehicle smokes a lot I would drive it a few miles to heat up the cats the oil should dissipate over the course the drive.
7. If your car runs rough still the compression test will give you a more detailed scope of the problem. While I don't think you hydro locked the engine it is possible, hydro locked engines usually wouldn't be worth fixing, you would be looking a complete replacement.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Great feedback Mbjason!!


----------

